# From tree to lasting memory



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*From tree to lasting memory*

How it all starts:
Like most woodworkers my projects start with a trip to the lumber yard. Picking out the right boards and loading them up in the truck. Starting a project like this is exhilarating, the thought of cutting into lumber, ripping it down. Hearing the saw sing and smelling the fresh aroma that is only found deep within each board. As I stare at the lumber in my rearview mirror, I am not thinking about all the hard work and pain that will be needed to complete the project all I can see is the beautiful finished project and how people will be in ahw of it. Ok I maybe romanticizing it too much.

About 6 years ago, we cut down a very large red oak tree at my Mom and Dad's house. My first thought was that will make a lot of fire wood but when I saw that 26" X 25' log I just could not cut it up into fire wood. I had seen this tree grow for 40 years it would be great to build something out of this tree and keep it around for generations to come. And so started a journey…from tree to lasting memory.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *From tree to lasting memory*
> 
> How it all starts:
> Like most woodworkers my projects start with a trip to the lumber yard. Picking out the right boards and loading them up in the truck. Starting a project like this is exhilarating, the thought of cutting into lumber, ripping it down. Hearing the saw sing and smelling the fresh aroma that is only found deep within each board. As I stare at the lumber in my rearview mirror, I am not thinking about all the hard work and pain that will be needed to complete the project all I can see is the beautiful finished project and how people will be in ahw of it. Ok I maybe romanticizing it too much.
> ...


Now you have found the true love for our craft that nobody really understands until, Well like you stepped into it 
Did you save the tree ? Just curious


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

gpastor said:


> *From tree to lasting memory*
> 
> How it all starts:
> Like most woodworkers my projects start with a trip to the lumber yard. Picking out the right boards and loading them up in the truck. Starting a project like this is exhilarating, the thought of cutting into lumber, ripping it down. Hearing the saw sing and smelling the fresh aroma that is only found deep within each board. As I stare at the lumber in my rearview mirror, I am not thinking about all the hard work and pain that will be needed to complete the project all I can see is the beautiful finished project and how people will be in ahw of it. Ok I maybe romanticizing it too much.
> ...


Excellent story. I'm there with you bro…I'm feeling it too.
Nice tree. What did you make out of it (or going to make out of it).


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *From tree to lasting memory*
> 
> How it all starts:
> Like most woodworkers my projects start with a trip to the lumber yard. Picking out the right boards and loading them up in the truck. Starting a project like this is exhilarating, the thought of cutting into lumber, ripping it down. Hearing the saw sing and smelling the fresh aroma that is only found deep within each board. As I stare at the lumber in my rearview mirror, I am not thinking about all the hard work and pain that will be needed to complete the project all I can see is the beautiful finished project and how people will be in ahw of it. Ok I maybe romanticizing it too much.
> ...


I expect this to become a series with lots of ww's eyecandy =)


----------



## eaglewrangler (Jun 15, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *From tree to lasting memory*
> 
> How it all starts:
> Like most woodworkers my projects start with a trip to the lumber yard. Picking out the right boards and loading them up in the truck. Starting a project like this is exhilarating, the thought of cutting into lumber, ripping it down. Hearing the saw sing and smelling the fresh aroma that is only found deep within each board. As I stare at the lumber in my rearview mirror, I am not thinking about all the hard work and pain that will be needed to complete the project all I can see is the beautiful finished project and how people will be in ahw of it. Ok I maybe romanticizing it too much.
> ...


I had cut down dozens of big trees, some big, some curved. I was amazed with the guy with his woodmizer, a very long day, but he cut it all, and I had to stack it. I found the weirder boards are the best. Years ago I had a very old plum tree and sawed this up and made some bark edged furniture. It is like stone, and completely rot resistant on par with mahogany some are outside benches, others bookshelves. I have enough new wood for another decade of projects. And I already have a few more trees closing in the veiw that will need to go in a few years.


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *From tree to lasting memory*
> 
> How it all starts:
> Like most woodworkers my projects start with a trip to the lumber yard. Picking out the right boards and loading them up in the truck. Starting a project like this is exhilarating, the thought of cutting into lumber, ripping it down. Hearing the saw sing and smelling the fresh aroma that is only found deep within each board. As I stare at the lumber in my rearview mirror, I am not thinking about all the hard work and pain that will be needed to complete the project all I can see is the beautiful finished project and how people will be in ahw of it. Ok I maybe romanticizing it too much.
> ...


WHAT DID YOU CREATE?! Inquiring minds demand to know!


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *From tree to lasting memory*
> 
> How it all starts:
> Like most woodworkers my projects start with a trip to the lumber yard. Picking out the right boards and loading them up in the truck. Starting a project like this is exhilarating, the thought of cutting into lumber, ripping it down. Hearing the saw sing and smelling the fresh aroma that is only found deep within each board. As I stare at the lumber in my rearview mirror, I am not thinking about all the hard work and pain that will be needed to complete the project all I can see is the beautiful finished project and how people will be in ahw of it. Ok I maybe romanticizing it too much.
> ...


more to come


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

gpastor said:


> *From tree to lasting memory*
> 
> How it all starts:
> Like most woodworkers my projects start with a trip to the lumber yard. Picking out the right boards and loading them up in the truck. Starting a project like this is exhilarating, the thought of cutting into lumber, ripping it down. Hearing the saw sing and smelling the fresh aroma that is only found deep within each board. As I stare at the lumber in my rearview mirror, I am not thinking about all the hard work and pain that will be needed to complete the project all I can see is the beautiful finished project and how people will be in ahw of it. Ok I maybe romanticizing it too much.
> ...


You might find this interesting. Bob Gasperetti, in Vermont, creates heirlooms for families from their old trees!

http://www.gasperetti.com/treasure.html

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## eaglewrangler (Jun 15, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *From tree to lasting memory*
> 
> How it all starts:
> Like most woodworkers my projects start with a trip to the lumber yard. Picking out the right boards and loading them up in the truck. Starting a project like this is exhilarating, the thought of cutting into lumber, ripping it down. Hearing the saw sing and smelling the fresh aroma that is only found deep within each board. As I stare at the lumber in my rearview mirror, I am not thinking about all the hard work and pain that will be needed to complete the project all I can see is the beautiful finished project and how people will be in ahw of it. Ok I maybe romanticizing it too much.
> ...


Gasperetti makes nice stuff. I am a big fan of how he makes the solid wood backs. I am afraid I use plywood unless I am trying to make reproduction, then I go with poplar roughed out with the jack plane. His prices do remind me of one more reason to make my own furniture. He does have a great portfolio of work and something to aspire to for sure.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*From tree to lasting memory #2:*

Making the decision to save this tree was an easy decision. What came next was the hard part. How do I cut up all this wood? So I began to look into this dilemma, fortunate for us we live in a time that information is abundant through the Internet. My first stop was at http://www.diybandmill.com/ this website was very helpful. Here I found hundreds and hundreds of examples of people building their own sawmills at a reasonable price. For me this is a doable project but as I look deeper into sawmills, I found that there was much debate about which is better, a chainsaw, bandsaw, swinger or a circular mill. After much research i.e. watching endless videos on YouTube I decided there was a lot more to this than I first thought. 
How much would the parts cost to build a sawmill?
Can I find the time to get it built?
Could I find a used sawmill?
Could I pay someone to cut it up for me?
What about drying the lumber?
Where would I store the wood until it was drys.
How long would it take?
Is it worth it?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


Is it worth it, was a question I asked myself often in this process. It's a good question, Is it worth it? It is a question we hear today in a negative way, when we try to sell a piece of furniture. "Is it really worth that much?" It has been said "It is love alone that gives worth to all things" how true that is.


----------



## ronniebo (Feb 7, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *From tree to lasting memory #2:*
> 
> Making the decision to save this tree was an easy decision. What came next was the hard part. How do I cut up all this wood? So I began to look into this dilemma, fortunate for us we live in a time that information is abundant through the Internet. My first stop was at http://www.diybandmill.com/ this website was very helpful. Here I found hundreds and hundreds of examples of people building their own sawmills at a reasonable price. For me this is a doable project but as I look deeper into sawmills, I found that there was much debate about which is better, a chainsaw, bandsaw, swinger or a circular mill. After much research i.e. watching endless videos on YouTube I decided there was a lot more to this than I first thought.
> How much would the parts cost to build a sawmill?
> ...


Now lookere my son,
What else will you be doing with your time that could possibly be more important than finding out wot`s inside them there woods?
`n don`t mention that 4 letter word work
`cos that won`t work
Sloth in Tassie


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *From tree to lasting memory #2:*
> 
> Making the decision to save this tree was an easy decision. What came next was the hard part. How do I cut up all this wood? So I began to look into this dilemma, fortunate for us we live in a time that information is abundant through the Internet. My first stop was at http://www.diybandmill.com/ this website was very helpful. Here I found hundreds and hundreds of examples of people building their own sawmills at a reasonable price. For me this is a doable project but as I look deeper into sawmills, I found that there was much debate about which is better, a chainsaw, bandsaw, swinger or a circular mill. After much research i.e. watching endless videos on YouTube I decided there was a lot more to this than I first thought.
> How much would the parts cost to build a sawmill?
> ...


Here is an option, one that I have used in the past when I had a tree to be milled. If you find someone that has a portable mill propose this -

You have 3 logs (you will need someplace to stack and sticker - use white oak stickers - and cover), Ask him or her if they would take one of the logs as payment if they were to quatersaw one and plain saw the other. This has worked for me.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*moving ahead*

After much debate I moved ahead to build a Bandsaw type saw mill. So, I begain looking for the parts needed to build this saw. Being a frugal person my first stop was Ebay. For $50 I got a used EDCO SB24-35W Self Propelled Walk Behind Concrete Saw










Why concrete saw, well for 50 bucks I got-
a Hydrostatic transmission
Wisconsin (Gas)engine 
and may other parts that will come in handy


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *moving ahead*
> 
> After much debate I moved ahead to build a Bandsaw type saw mill. So, I begain looking for the parts needed to build this saw. Being a frugal person my first stop was Ebay. For $50 I got a used EDCO SB24-35W Self Propelled Walk Behind Concrete Saw
> 
> ...


Great start on a good idea, that Wisconsin is a good motor, and if it is not in top shape, the parts are
readily available to overhaul it. Are you planning a vertical or horizontal mill, or just going to let the ideas
flow and see what you wind up with? I like your proverb, I keep telling people that the reason my hair
is not grey is because of my misspent youth, and I am never going to grow up.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*sawmill finished*

Well after two years of planning and buying parts, I came across a guy selling a used saw mill. So I had to reconsider the whole idea of building one. As they say that was a "no brainer"










This is my first sawmill so I can't compare it to others but it works very well. It had plenty of power cut throw that 26" wide oak. The up and down uses a manual crank it is a bit hard to run the saw up but it does work. It is a Log Master LM 1 Portable Sawmill. It has a 30" capacity throat and can cut 12' long. Powered by 13hp gas engine w/ a centrifugal clutch. It is a manual carriage. 
Hal, you are right about the work out, man those log are heavy.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *sawmill finished*
> 
> Well after two years of planning and buying parts, I came across a guy selling a used saw mill. So I had to reconsider the whole idea of building one. As they say that was a "no brainer"
> 
> ...


Looks like a great sawmill, and that you have tried it out. How do you like it, is that a manual carriage? Do
not be so stingy with your information.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *sawmill finished*
> 
> Well after two years of planning and buying parts, I came across a guy selling a used saw mill. So I had to reconsider the whole idea of building one. As they say that was a "no brainer"
> 
> ...


Sweet !! Looks like it works Great !!!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *sawmill finished*
> 
> Well after two years of planning and buying parts, I came across a guy selling a used saw mill. So I had to reconsider the whole idea of building one. As they say that was a "no brainer"
> 
> ...


very nice is it a good mill?


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *sawmill finished*
> 
> Well after two years of planning and buying parts, I came across a guy selling a used saw mill. So I had to reconsider the whole idea of building one. As they say that was a "no brainer"
> 
> ...


Log-Master makes a great sawmill. Now that you have a manual mill, you can give up your gym membership. You'll get all the exercise you'll ever need moving logs, stacking lumber and restacking lumber… LOL How are you going to move your logs?


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *sawmill finished*
> 
> Well after two years of planning and buying parts, I came across a guy selling a used saw mill. So I had to reconsider the whole idea of building one. As they say that was a "no brainer"
> 
> ...


Looks like you saved yourself a lot of work building one and now can get right to work much, much sooner. I wish you good luck and smooth "sailing". Keep us posted with your wood, logs and lumber.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *sawmill finished*
> 
> Well after two years of planning and buying parts, I came across a guy selling a used saw mill. So I had to reconsider the whole idea of building one. As they say that was a "no brainer"
> 
> ...


well thats just not fair . i've been working on one for about two years , i just brought it out and started welding again . is that a new pic. wish the temp. was that low here i think we are at 34 days of 100 or above for the summer . have fun with the mill now you need a kiln.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *sawmill finished*
> 
> Well after two years of planning and buying parts, I came across a guy selling a used saw mill. So I had to reconsider the whole idea of building one. As they say that was a "no brainer"
> 
> ...


This is my first sawmill so I can't compare it to others but it works very well. It had plenty of power cut throw that 26" wide oak. The up and down uses a manual crank it is a bit hard to run the saw up but it does work. It is a Log Master LM 1 Portable Sawmill. It has a 30" capacity throat and can cut 12' long. Powered by 13hp gas engine w/ a centrifugal clutch. It is a manual carriage. 
Hal, you are right about the work out, man those log are heavy.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *sawmill finished*
> 
> Well after two years of planning and buying parts, I came across a guy selling a used saw mill. So I had to reconsider the whole idea of building one. As they say that was a "no brainer"
> 
> ...


I've used a bandsaw mill. I'd love to own one. Still not as much work as my Alaskan mill, but still a workout indeed.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *sawmill finished*
> 
> Well after two years of planning and buying parts, I came across a guy selling a used saw mill. So I had to reconsider the whole idea of building one. As they say that was a "no brainer"
> 
> ...


If that manual crank gets to hard on the up part, you might be able to adapt a hydraulic jack to give you
an assist, but as Hal said, you will not need your gym membership any more. Are you going to air dry your
lumber? Thank you for sharing and giving us something to drool about, this is type of eye candy that my
beautiful Lady does not mind unless I start thinking about buying it. She seems to think that I am some
thing like Mr. Toad of Wind in the Willows fame.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*how to move big logs*

I don't any heavy equipment so I built a logs arch to move the log around the yard



































The log arch works like this see-saw










I can pick a 2000 lbs log with it, getting it rolling takes a little help from my boys!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *how to move big logs*
> 
> I don't any heavy equipment so I built a logs arch to move the log around the yard
> 
> ...


Impressive!


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *how to move big logs*
> 
> I don't any heavy equipment so I built a logs arch to move the log around the yard
> 
> ...


Nice addition to your hardware… Where's the new lumber you cut with that log? How many blades do you have? Here's where I get my blades: http://www.jerrysresharp.com/ He sells new blades and also resharpens them. Timberwolf will also send you a free blade if you call them.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

gpastor said:


> *how to move big logs*
> 
> I don't any heavy equipment so I built a logs arch to move the log around the yard
> 
> ...


It ia always good to have some help, especially if they have strong, young backs.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *how to move big logs*
> 
> I don't any heavy equipment so I built a logs arch to move the log around the yard
> 
> ...


If you put trailer hitch on the end of the pole, you can haul the logs around with your vehicle or even a lawn mower. It makes moving the logs a lot easier. And, if you add a boat winch to your arch you will be able to raise the logs easier.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *how to move big logs*
> 
> I don't any heavy equipment so I built a logs arch to move the log around the yard
> 
> ...


Anyone notice something strange about the see-saw picture?


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *how to move big logs*
> 
> I don't any heavy equipment so I built a logs arch to move the log around the yard
> 
> ...


Hal, is it woth getting the blade resharped, a new one is only $25 at logmasters. Please show more pics. of your log arch.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *how to move big logs*
> 
> I don't any heavy equipment so I built a logs arch to move the log around the yard
> 
> ...


ive seen a lot of steel companies use something very similar to this, i think they called it a grasshopper. Nice inginuity. 
Jim - the fat guy should be toward the center adn the small girl on the end of the seesaw. She never woulda got his butt off the ground.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *how to move big logs*
> 
> I don't any heavy equipment so I built a logs arch to move the log around the yard
> 
> ...


Chris, I have used a grasshopper to move pipe that where I got my i-deer









Is this see-saw better?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *how to move big logs*
> 
> I don't any heavy equipment so I built a logs arch to move the log around the yard
> 
> ...


what no paul bunyon and babe the blue ox on the oither end ?

I vote for that as the new lumberjocks youth inititive logo.
"wooden you rather bein doin this"


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *how to move big logs*
> 
> I don't any heavy equipment so I built a logs arch to move the log around the yard
> 
> ...


gpastor,

Here's a review I wrote about the log arch I bought. I found it on Craig's List and it was more expensive than buying scrap yard steel, but it was ready to haul logs. I'm almost finished building one that will haul a 40" diameter log that's 16 to 18" long. And a trailer with a log loader that's made with an A-Frame on the end. I'll have photos showing how to use an electric winch to load huge logs! It takes at least a 48" log to get 20" quartersawn boards.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2243


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*Show me the lumber*

Well, I have to say this makes it worth it…


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *Show me the lumber*
> 
> Well, I have to say this makes it worth it…


My bandsaw will only resaw 12" thick material, but yes that first slab of wood, no matter the size, that you
have cut yourself from a tree, does make it worth it. The fact that yours is beautiful wood makes it even
better. Is that spalting in the picture with the tape measure? Your investment is really paying back. Thank
you for sharing.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *Show me the lumber*
> 
> Well, I have to say this makes it worth it…


Great looking lumber! Now you need a lumber drying shed, a solar kiln, a shed to protect dry lumber from gaining moisture… It's time to saw some very dull poplar and oak for your buildings.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

gpastor said:


> *Show me the lumber*
> 
> Well, I have to say this makes it worth it…


Wow, that's incredible. It feels like so much work until you see that stickered stack. I'm jealous.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *Show me the lumber*
> 
> Well, I have to say this makes it worth it…


pic #3 is SPALTED MAPLE !

Pic #2,4,5 is walnut

pic# 6 is red oak


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *Show me the lumber*
> 
> Well, I have to say this makes it worth it…


I have always loved to stand and watch sawmills work and be the first to see the "present" as the boards are lifted off to reveal what no eyes have seen before! Always such a thrill for me to watch the beauty unfold.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *Show me the lumber*
> 
> Well, I have to say this makes it worth it…


Oh man I am envious. Just dont have much raw timber to cut here in Myrtle Beach!!!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *Show me the lumber*
> 
> Well, I have to say this makes it worth it…


That is ssssweeetttttttt … one of these days when i can afford to drop all the trees in my yard were gonna have a LJ milling party at my place, that sounds like one helluva time. I almost need a bib for that 4th pic.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

*design a simple solar kiln*










Would it be funny if I said "I am a little green when it comes to drying wood" or " I think my wood has an ear infection, it equilibrium is off" It sounded funny in my head, oh well.

Like milling logs, drying them is all new to me. I have found there is no shortage of good informatiom on drying wood from Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_drying to books like Fine woodworking on wood and how to dry it http://www.amazon.com/Wood-How-Fine-Woodworking-Editors/dp/091880454X

I have alot of info but no practical experience and there is only one way to get that…










I set out to build a solar kiln. You may want to look a way if you are "lumberistic" (ya, just made that word up, meaning suffix, from L. -isticus (often via Fr. -istique ), from Gk. -istikos, which is adj. suffix -ikos added to n. suffix -istes. meaning everything must be made of wood!!!! I built the frame from 1-1/4 sch 10 pipe. Yes I said pipe, what can I say it was free and I can weld. LOL










The floor is 12'-6"long x 6' wide it should hold about 2500bf










The glass is from an old paito door










The idea seems simple


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gpastor said:


> *design a simple solar kiln*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a fine looking Kiln. I wish I had space in my yard for one.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *design a simple solar kiln*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi WOODWEB>COM is a good place for info. its looking good


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *design a simple solar kiln*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job! It should do the job for you. Looks like you've got the sawing part under control.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *design a simple solar kiln*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very professional! what did you use for the floor? I hope you put additional pipes down so the wood has something to set on.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *design a simple solar kiln*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erwin, I laid down 4 rows of pipe and than 3/4 plywood.
If anyone has tips on drying please help, i could use more how to's from you guys that have tried this before.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

gpastor said:


> *design a simple solar kiln*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always thought an exhaust fan moves more air through a structure than an intake fan, eg exhaust fans
for an attic, so would not an exhaust fan placed near the bottom low side of the kiln and inlets placed near
the high side be more efficient, you could hook the fan up to a thermostatic control so that it would only
operate when the air was hot enough. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

gpastor said:


> *design a simple solar kiln*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gus, I have two fans on a thermal switch set to come on at 90 degrees. In the last pic above you can see a 
squirrel cage fan at the top set on low pushing air down the face of the glass and a fan at the floor.
Pic of fan wire and thermostats


















I don't have an intake fan but the building is vented the roof and at the floor


----------

